# Best way to catch red cherry shrimp?



## aquarist (Aug 29, 2012)

Hmm, if it were me, and the new aquarium is setup and ready to go I would use a fish trap made out of a water bottle to catch them over time. Just put a little food in there and remove it when you got shrimp in the trap and put then in the new tank, then repeat.


----------



## Josiah (Apr 16, 2013)

aquarist said:


> Hmm, if it were me, and the new aquarium is setup and ready to go I would use a fish trap made out of a water bottle to catch them over time.


The tank is already cycled. Was an instant cycle using filter media from an established tank. It already has 2 baby BN plecos growing in it. I was waited for the plants to grow more before putting in the RCS.


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

If you are going to keep the old tank I guess you don't want to just pull out the moss.
I can get a few each time by using a favorite food of theirs in the net.
I just sit it on the bottom with the handle against the top rim so I can lift it quickly.
You'll never get them all out without emptying the tank.


----------



## Oceangirl (Feb 5, 2013)

Use the bottle trick. I did this and caught LOTS! I managed to catch all those teeny tiny babies just just can't seem to catch in a net! Just bait it will yummy nummy food!


----------



## garfieldnfish (Sep 25, 2010)

Food, net and patience.


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

Josiah said:


> The tank is already cycled. Was an instant cycle using filter media from an established tank. It already has 2 baby BN plecos growing in it. I was waiting for the plants to grow more before putting in the RCS.



Filter media from an established tank kickstarts a cycle, it does not instantly cycle a tank. If it did we'd all be doing it. Fish aren't shrimp and can survive more ammonia and nitrates than a shrimp can. I wouldn't put anything in there til I tested the tank. Beyond that, patience and a net. The bottle trick is great if you are going to catch a few then relocate. If you try it overnight you may suffer losses as oxygen will deplete in the bottle and suffocate the shrimp.


----------



## Josiah (Apr 16, 2013)

Thanks everyone, I'm going to give the bottle method a shot. I don't need to get all of them, just want to get a good amount.

@ravensgate
Maybe you glanced over it, but I am already raising baby Green Dragons in it, and waited for the plants to grow first? ;-P I keep the Nitrates between 5-10. Using a 10-20g dosage instead of 20-40g ei dosage for this 40g.


----------



## lamiskool (Jul 1, 2011)

Honestly for shrimp I have always experienced that as ling as I had some cycled media from another tank to seed the new one, I can dump shrimp in the next day. Ive done that with all my shrimp honestly as they create cery little bioload and only thing i have to worry about is feeding em as he biofilm grows


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

Josiah said:


> Thanks everyone, I'm going to give the bottle method a shot. I don't need to get all of them, just want to get a good amount.
> 
> @ravensgate
> Maybe you glanced over it, but I am already raising baby Green Dragons in it, and waited for the plants to grow first? ;-P I keep the Nitrates between 5-10. Using a 10-20g dosage instead of 20-40g ei dosage for this 40g.


Baby dragons as in fish right? Fish aren't shrimp like I said in my post. I've tossed cherry shrimp into a tank with just TSS in it the next day and they've been fine. But when I later tested the tank (a week later) it was still going through a cycle and showing ammonia. Neos are resilient most of the time but would I do it again? No. Again, my point was using stuff from another tank does not mean your tank is automatically cycled. I'll repeat...if it was that easy we'd all be doing it


----------



## lamiskool (Jul 1, 2011)

ravensgate said:


> Baby dragons as in fish right? Fish aren't shrimp like I said in my post. I've tossed cherry shrimp into a tank with just TSS in it the next day and they've been fine. But when I later tested the tank (a week later) it was still going through a cycle and showing ammonia. Neos are resilient most of the time but would I do it again? No. Again, my point was using stuff from another tank does not mean your tank is automatically cycled. I'll repeat...if it was that easy we'd all be doing it


Gunna have to dissagree with ya on that one. Ive done it millions of times and have never had any deaths. Even dumped shrimp in a tank with brand new amazonia once (dont recommend anyone do this but I had too as I ran out of tanks to house em at the time) and disnt have any deaths. In my experience shrimp are not fish and yea they create a lot less bioload so little benificial bacteria is needed to cycle the tanks so some media from a well established tank is all that is needed. But to each his own and if it makes pple feel safer then do it either method!


----------



## Josiah (Apr 16, 2013)

Sounds good! I'm sure it's cycled the tanks has been up for at least two months for some good plant growth with some baby Green Dragons doing fine. Tested never showed any Amonia.

This is a green dragon.


----------



## Raith (Jun 27, 2014)

I just use my hands. They don't even care or hide from me.


----------

